# Chemical Root Prunning? Homemade Spin-out



## Neoangelo147 (Jun 1, 2014)

I got deep into this chemical root pruning idea and I know I'm going to get a lot of shit for this but heck lets just put it out there lol... Well I found out that the old spin-out used in most nurseries back in the days was just latex paint and some copper hydroxide...I got to thinking maybe I can make my own spin-out formula and use it on my pots. I started to research copper hydroxide which is pretty easy to make and after doing some deep research and reading up on test results in labs I came to the conclusion it is possible to make at home with only a few supplies...

Now I know most of you are reading this and thinking why start spraying chemicals on the inside of your pots to root prune if you can easily buy a smart pot or fabric pot, air pot, that does the same without any effort..Well here is the answer the cost!! Smart pots and root pruning pots aren't' cheap! Now if you are buying a few than the cost isn't bad but if you are buying in bulk it can get pretty expensive real quick.

Right now I have a resource to get free 5 gallon buckets, now if I can spray this homemade spin-out on the buckets and get great success with the root pruning this will allow me to grow better root systems with less chance of pot bound.....

I will be testing this homemade spin-out and will post the result on here..I hope I get a few knowledgeable people on here that may know more about chemical pruning than I do..


----------



## keysareme (Jun 1, 2014)

I will be testing this homemade spin-out and will post the result on here..[/QUOTE said:


> Awesome


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 1, 2014)

My experience with Griffin's - https://www.rollitup.org/t/spin-out-for-chemical-root-pruning.9114/

DIY -

Here's an excellent post lifted from another forum on making your own Griffin's Spin-Out. The links are still valid. 

Microkote used to be made under the brand-name SpinOut by Griffin L.L.C. until SePRO bought the rights. After the re-branding they added other metals labeled as "nutrients". In my opinion this is all marketing; the roots will be stopped and not absorb anything near the Microkote layer - so really the only active ingredient is the chemical that stops the roots from growing further (this chemical is copper hydroxide which was the original ingredient in SpinOut).

Microkote is pricey ($28 for 8oz). But you should be able to make your own.

1) Buy some dry Copper(II) Hydroxide, this is used usually as a fungus pesticide. Interestingly, SePro stuff can be bought on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CuPRO-5000DF-Fungicide-Bactericide-61-3-Copper-Hydroxide-SePRO-3lb-foil-bag-/370622313276), this is probably the same stuff they put into Microkote. Other sources are 
KOCIDE 3000 (made by DuPont) or http://kingquenson.en.alibaba.com/productshowimg/424951536-200579235/Copper_hydroxide.html.

2) Dilute the Copper(II) Hydroxide in latex paint. The original SpinOut was made with 13 oz/Gal of Copper(II) Hydroxide (source: http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/28/5/527.6.abstract). Remember to account for the original concentration of dry Copper(II) Hydroxide in the pesticide bag (this is typically 50%, for which you would add 26 oz per Gal of latex paint).

Remember to read all the instructions on the bag when handling pesticides.

This costs about 10x less than buying the Microkote solution which is over-priced and over-marketed (b/c of those extra additive "nutrients") in my opinion.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> My experience with Griffin's - https://www.rollitup.org/t/spin-out-for-chemical-root-pruning.9114/
> 
> DIY -
> 
> ...






I like this idea but what if u make your own copper hydroxide and cut out the middle man completely?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 2, 2014)

Neoangelo147 said:


> I like this idea but what if u make your own copper hydroxide and cut out the middle man completely?


....and while you're at it don't forget to buy a cow and a few chickens.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Jun 2, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and while you're at it don't forget to buy a cow and a few chickens.



Way ahead of u man I already have the chickens just need the cow lol


----------

